
Why Learning to Code Won't Save Your Job - nols
http://www.fastcompany.com/3058251/the-future-of-work/why-learning-to-code-wont-save-your-job
======
rawfan
I'm not sure I agree. Sure a little coding on the side won't save you. But
being able to create something out of thin air, to look at a problem and solve
it, that will always be worth something. Problems won't magically go away.
There's no one-size-fits-all recipe to run a business, so there's always room
for improvement.

------
UK-AL
I find developing a decent product requires people to be on a proper 'jelled'
team.

Hiring freelancer may get you a nice MVP. But to build a proper product, you
need really good communication between customers and various departments, team
work, and slick processes.

Cutting code is a small part of a software devs job.

~~~
thefastlane
agreed. but (at my current job anyway), i'm paid to put a smile on my CTO's
face each day, not make a decent product. very, very different goals.

~~~
jqm
That sounds like a form of prostitution.

~~~
toomuchtodo
All work is a form of prostitution.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
No - at least not using conventional definitions. Prostitution, in this
context, means doing something immoral for money. Producing something that
other people need isn't immoral. (Unless you _define_ it to be immoral to not
give away what you produce, but then it's your definition that's the problem.)

Putting a smile on the CTO's face rather than producing something of value is
arguably immoral. It's not producing what you're "supposed to" produce.
(Whether it is _actually_ immoral depends on how you define "supposed to", and
what weight you give it.)

~~~
dikdik
Worked in healthcare, some of our practices were much more immoral (not
illegal) than trading sex for money. Part of why I'm not there anymore.

~~~
kafkaesq
Please do elaborate, if you can.

------
EvanPlaice
In economic terms, we've reached 'peak people'.

It takes the a fraction of the manpower to maintain the current level of human
culture, traditions, knowledge, and capabilities. Technology and the arts have
accelerated so much in such a short time that we're running out of creative,
original ideas faster than the masses can consume them.

Coding will remain relevant but most other jobs related to the day-to-day
maintenance of mankind's existence will be automated out of existence.

~~~
dasil003
Not unless we can solve the energy problem. The reality we've known all our
lives is not a sustainable trend.

~~~
EvanPlaice
Sustaining human life, especially in 'developed' nations requires a lot more
than energy.

People focus on energy, technology, and conservation as the solution. It's
like trying to patch a bullet wound with a band-aid. Nothing saves resources
more effective than reducing the population and the overall human population
is still growing at a dramatic rate.

------
mpbm
Don't forget that automation is expensive and fragile. It will cost a lot to
maintain automated systems and it will cost less to keep people alive. So
sooner or later people will just be hired to do jobs that require dexterity
and creativity, for a little bit of money, which will be more than enough to
buy a comfortable life.

------
danielhooper
"Temporary job security at best" perfectly describes my situation. I never
struggled with the math, nor felt threatened by job automation, but learning
how to program and develop apps over the past year hasn't exactly saved me
either. My only leads, if ever, are small gigs I find through personal
connections. My first and only real job (as a developer) was a nightmare,
being asked to fix bugs on cancelled projects to, as they said, "prove
myself". The cherry on top was when they decided to stop paying me halfway
through. Now I'm out thousands in unpaid wages I have to fight for...

------
MollyR
Interesting, is this the reason more people are looking at basic income ?

